# Euro Mount ?



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm doing my first euro mount and have as much meat scraped off the scull and have it pretty cleaned up. My question is, do I scoop the brain out before I boil it or after. Not looking forward to it either way.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

you can do it after you boil it!!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Flush them out with a garden hose, stick a wire inside and scramble them first. Simmer, don't boil. Boiling over cooks the skull.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> Flush them out with a garden hose, stick a wire inside and scramble them first. Simmer, don't boil. Boiling over cooks the skull.


So do I want to scramble and flush it out before or after simmering?


----------



## filletandrelease (Nov 8, 2008)

thats cool.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Clean them out before, or after, your choice. I would up front so the brain goop is not in with the stew, imo. But it probably doesn't matter, (brain matter,,, get it?)


----------

